# Question about 2 thess 2:13



## iahm87 (Dec 23, 2009)

> 2Th 2:13 But we should always give thanks to God for you, brethren beloved by the Lord, because God has chosen you from the beginning for salvation through sanctification by the Spirit and faith in the truth.



Ok we know this verse proves election, but laying our calvinistic presuppositions or any presuppositions aside, just by looking at this verse, grammatically, does this verse prove that our election is caused by sanctification by the spirit and faith in the truth? or vice-versa. Also what does the word "through" mean in the greek?


----------



## A.J. (Dec 23, 2009)

iahm87 said:


> > 2Th 2:13 But we should always give thanks to God for you, brethren beloved by the Lord, because God has chosen you from the beginning for salvation through sanctification by the Spirit and faith in the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok we know this verse proves election, but laying our calvinistic presuppositions or any presuppositions aside, just by looking at this verse, grammatically, does this verse prove that our election is caused by sanctification by the spirit and faith in the truth? or vice-versa. Also what does the word "through" mean in the greek?



Not a Greek expert here. But I don't think the verse says that our election is "caused" by sanctification by the Spirit and faith in the truth. What it says is that God accomplishes the salvation of his chosen ones through sanctification by the Spirit and faith in the truth. He uses means like the preaching of the Word which brings his elect to faith (Rom 10:14-17) and sanctifies them (John 17:17). It must be remembered also here that salvation is a term that encompasses not only the believer's justification, but also his sanctification, and glorification. The verse in my opinion is thus throughly Reformed/Calvinistic. Only an Arminian presupposition can and will make it say what it does not say.


----------



## jason d (Dec 23, 2009)

looks like *through* here is being used to show that it is instrumental in bringing about salvation.

the Greek word for "through" here [en] can also be translated:
"in"
"by"
"because of"
"in accordance with"
ect...

"Origin: a primary preposition denoting (fixed) position (in place, time or state), and (by implication) *instrumentality *(medially or constructively)"
source: NETBible: Strong -- 1722


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 23, 2009)

Jason,
You are exactly right. The preposition is functioning instrumentally, that is: *how* individual election to salvation comes into reality for each person's case.

The sentence should be read in just the way the English presents it: divinely chosen (by the Father), _from the beginning_ (i.e. starting point), for salvation (which is comprehensive in scope), through/in/by sanctification by the Spirit (divine work of application of the Father's election), and (coordinate with the last) through/in/by our faith in the truth (the human function of appropriation + proper object of that faith).

The divine work takes precedence, although that fact cannot be established simply because Paul mentions it ahead of human faith. Nevertheless, it is established by the fact that Eph.2:8-9 & Php.1:29 explain saving faith as a divinely bestowed ability. Thus, without that sanctifying Spiritual work, there is no faith in the truth.


----------

